# Solstice, gone far too soon



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Last week I lost my beautiful girl, Solstice, to mesenteric torsion. A horrible, sudden medical condition that I had never heard of until it took her for no reason that I can fathom. She was eight days away from turning five years old and I thought we would have many more years together.










I have lost pets before, to old age or chronic illness, and it hurts. But to lose Solstice so young and so suddenly is excruciating. She was The One, that special dog, that deep connection. My heart and soul, my sun and moon. I feel cheated, destroyed that she was taken so soon and that she died so painfully. She didn't deserve it.

"Someday the road ahead of you will be shorter than the road behind you." For some reason that phrase had been sticking in my mind the past 2-3 months. I knew that someday would come for Solstice, I just did not think it had already passed.

Nobody expected her to make it as far in agility as she did. She was fearful, skittish, sound sensitive. Not what I expected when I was picking her as my new agility puppy, and those issues didn't become apparent until she was a bit older. But she was what I needed. Together we learned, grew braver, and she blossomed. Lots of titles and great runs. The weaves were her favorite. I could talk a lot more about her agility career, but even though it was one of the biggest parts of our lives, it wasn't the most important and I'm glad I knew that when she was alive.










She loved agility because we did it together, but she loved hiking even more. As hard as it is to focus on the happy memories while the grief is still so fresh, there is one that I can latch on to. The day before she died, we went on a beautiful hike in the Snowy Range of Wyoming. It was a trail we had never been on and we found a beautiful meadow, where Solstice ran and leaped with such joy. I am so glad I have that memory of her. I have her ashes now, and someday when I feel ready, I will return some of her to that meadow.










Solstice

8/27/2011 - 8/19/2016


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm sorry, that is just awful...Absolutely beautiful pictures though. Beautiful girl.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Thank you. Middle picture was by someone else, other two are mine. Solstice was the reason I got into photography, just to take better pictures of her. Still just an amateur of course but I'm glad I did it for her. The last one isn't technically as nice, but in terms of the memories it evokes....one of the best.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry! I just read up on this - I had never heard of mesenteric torsion either. Sadly there were several owner comments below the article of young, healthy dogs lost suddenly. Solstice was a beautiful dog. I'm glad you had such a joyful day at the meadow together, it will stay with you forever.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling. Love the picture of Solstice in the meadow.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Gretchen said:


> I'm so sorry! I just read up on this - I had never heard of mesenteric torsion either. Sadly there were several owner comments below the article of young, healthy dogs lost suddenly. Solstice was a beautiful dog. I'm glad you had such a joyful day at the meadow together, it will stay with you forever.


I had never heard of it either until it took Solstice. It does seem that most of the victims are young dogs, for some reason. And German Shepherds most common.  No definitive causes, just correlations, none of which Solstice even had. Wish someone could figure out a cause, because I see no reason for Solstice or any of the other dogs to be taken so young in that horrible way.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So So sorry for your loss.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

may you find comfort

I absolutely love the first picture where the dog has this ethereal glow
and I absolutely love the last picture of her in the meadow , where she
appears to be so happy and so liberated , just joyful.

keep those in your memories .


----------



## BigHemi45 (May 10, 2016)

That happened to my French Mastiff a few years back as well. Sorry to hear about your pup.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so sorry. I couldn't even read this whole thread. I'm still dealing with losing my dog. So many young dogs lately are leaving us. I am just so sorry. What a beautiful girl!


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

